# Consider Used Honda. My Snow Killer Honda HS624



## orangputeh

With all the threads from new members asking about what machines they should get , I thought I would throw this out there.

For those people who are considering a honda but are afraid of the cost, consider a used HS624 .we bought this 7 seasons ago for 500 and even though it is now 20 years ago , i hope you can see what great shape it is in.

don't be fooled by the 6 horse motor. we live in big snow country ( over 500 inches last winter ) and this machine keeps up with the bigger blowers. it has a higher bucket than the 724 pictured next to it and works great even in 12-18 inches of snow.

it took a little longer to do the end of driveway berms and a couple more horses probably would have been nice but i have used 828's and 928's and really the difference is not much . 

so if your budget is not 2500-3500 for a new hss honda , maybe a mid sized Honda like this will fill your needs. 

another good thing is that these 624's are about 20 years old and in the spring or summer you can pick them up cheap and even pick up a good parts donor machine for 50-200 dollars.


----------



## JLawrence08648

How does Hondas in general handle the EOD when it's packed and sitting overnight?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

love these machines might be on the lookout for a clean one. Honda's are less common in my area the Midwest its more ariens country.


----------



## Marlow

JLawrence08648 said:


> How does Hondas in general handle the EOD when it's packed and sitting overnight?


Excellent. I don't have much experience with previous gen honda's so I can't comment on that. But with my new one the bucket lifts and drops with a thumb lever hydraulically, you can angle the machine such that the bucket tilts down and only the back of the tracks connect which puts the machine in a stance that really helps prevent riding up on packed snow.

With other snowblowers, I have literally had to lift up on the handles (to angle the bucket down) to try to help prevent riding up.


----------



## orangputeh

I have been offered 900 for this machine but will never sell it since it is my first honda.

it does very well on the eod. i just have to go slow and not try to do too much or else it will start to ride up. not sure what machine does well if you let a berm sit overnight and freeze. in that case i have to break it up with a shovel.


----------



## 1132le

if i could find one like that for 500 id use that for the back and side ofthe house and sell the st824 
nice looking rig


----------



## RedOctobyr

That's a really nice looking machine! And great info about them, thanks! 

From some quick looking, the HS624 appears to be a 160cc engine. I can't resist asking, even though it may be a bit sacrilegious: can you put something like a Predator 212cc on one, for a power boost? Or maybe a Predator 301cc on an HS828, vs its 240cc?


----------



## orangputeh

RedOctobyr said:


> That's a really nice looking machine! And great info about them, thanks!
> 
> From some quick looking, the HS624 appears to be a 160cc engine. I can't resist asking, even though it may be a bit sacrilegious: can you put something like a Predator 212cc on one, for a power boost? Or maybe a Predator 301cc on an HS828, vs its 240cc?


if you are asking me , i do not have enough experience to know. maybe YSHSFAN or other members can chime in with a good answer. 

from what i have read here, Predator motors are very good and a swap is going to be something I may try soon.

Member Jackmels recommends the predator 212 for a 160 swap and that is good enough for me.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK

I started off with an older HS828, and its good. A year or so after that, I found a HS624 for $200, ended up modifying it a bit, and its a great machine. Super easy to use, and fast when its a foot or less. The power is 'fine', I've never had it not be able to handle something, you just need to go really slow with deep slush. For me, an impeller kit is a must. Ive never had it clog, and I always clear the slush by the curb. I'm thinking about swapping the 828 engine over to the 624, and getting a GX390 for the 828.

This is the second time using my 828. I didn't get any more than ~2' at a time since getting the 624. I'll try it out next time theres considerable snowfall.


----------



## JnC

I did this machine a couple of years ago for a buddy, it was the cleanest rough looking HS624 we found back then, had a broken auger driveshaft due to seized augers. 


Before












After











This machine decommissioned his 13hp (?) craftsman snowblower, he recently bought a ride on tractor so is thinking about selling the Honda, told him to keep it as back up as this little machine is unstoppable.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I would settle for a wheeled 624 or 724 but they don't come up on CL often here


----------



## YSHSfan

JLawrence08648 said:


> How does Hondas in general handle the EOD when it's packed and sitting overnight?


If it is a tracked unit and the serrations are in good to excellent shape, it will handle it very well.
If the pile is of wet/slushy snow and it is completely frozen, then it will likely need some help.


----------



## YSHSfan

RedOctobyr said:


> From some quick looking, the HS624 appears to be a 160cc engine. I can't resist asking, even though it may be a bit sacrilegious: can you put something like a Predator 212cc on one, for a power boost? Or maybe a Predator 301cc on an HS828, vs its 240cc?


The bolt pattern of the Predator 212 is the same as a Honda GX160(6hp)/GX200(7hp), so it will bolt right on, the only issue is the pulleys as the Honda engine PTO is 20mm vs the Predator which is 3/4".
The larger Predator 301 also has the same mounting pattern as a Honda GX240(8hp)/GX270(9hp) and will mount right on, the pulleys will be an issue as the GX PTO is 24mm on a snow duty engine vs the 301 which is 1".
I've seen a few Hondas with predator swaps. I actually bought a GX160(GX140...? I'll have to double check on it) engine off an HS/50/55 that got a 'Predator upgrade'


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> it has a higher bucket than the 724 pictured next to it and works great even in 12-18 inches of snow.


Wheeled HS624/HS724 have a taller auger housing along with larger augers and impeller compared to HS624/HS724 tracked unit (don't know the reason but it's how they are). 
The larger models share the same housing, impeller and augers regardless of if it's a wheel or a track model......


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Just found a really clean looking hs724 on Offer up for $575 in my area.

I don't know if I really need it. Lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan

One of the Honda keepers I'd eventually like to have is a tracked 'HS824/924' with an HS624/724 wheel housing (taller), some HSS features like the taller dual articulated chute, gas shock height adjustment and some kind of steering control (the trigger steering is really a game changer on the old HS vs the new HSS units).
I have some threads on some of this 'builds' and I'm hoping to eventually get back and finish them.....


----------



## YSHSfan

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Just found a really clean looking hs724 on Offer up for $575 in my area.
> 
> I don't know if I really need it. Lol


YES you do....! :grin:
:blowerhug:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

YSHSfan said:


> YES you do....! :grin:
> :blowerhug:



lets see if i can work out a trade + cash or something for it.:devil:


----------



## JnC

Thats a clean 724, seems to be a late 2000s model with the updated auger housing. The housing side is slightly worn and so are the auger teeth but not as bad as some of the recent 624 shown in the worn auger thread. 

At $575 its a very good deal.


----------



## RIT333

YSHSfan said:


> The bolt pattern of the Predator 212 is the same as a Honda GX160(6hp)/GX200(7hp), so it will bolt right on, the only issue is the pulleys as the Honda engine PTO is 20mm vs the Predator which is 3/4".
> The larger Predator 301 also has the same mounting pattern as a Honda GX240(8hp)/GX270(9hp) and will mount right on, the pulleys will be an issue as the GX PTO is 24mm on a snow duty engine vs the 301 which is 1".
> I've seen a few Hondas with predator swaps. I actually bought a GX160(GX140...? I'll have to double check on it) engine off an HS/50/55 that got a 'Predator upgrade'


How to you handle the pulley diameter difference ? Sleeve, or new pulleys ?


----------



## RedOctobyr

YSHSfan said:


> (the trigger steering is really a game changer on the old HS vs the new HSS units).


This is one of the sticking points for me, about trying a Honda. The differential on my Ariens machines make them so much easier to maneuver vs my old locked-axle MTD. They can simply pivot in-place, without dragging any tires around. 

Giving up a system that makes even a wheeled blower easier to handle is not appealing. With a locked axle, I then am also dragging the chains across my sealed driveway with every turn. 

Unfortunately, a trigger equipped HSS is not in the budget, so as I understand it, I'd be working with a locked axle.


----------



## dhazelton

My older HS624 that I picked up at a farm auction for $160 get's through just about everything. Slowly sometimes but it does it.


----------



## RIT333

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Just found a really clean looking hs724 on Offer up for $575 in my area.
> 
> I don't know if I really need it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Remember, there are needs and there are wants, and they do not coincide.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

well im not getting it. didnt go for a partial trade plus cash :sad2:


----------



## jrom

Great looking 624 there orangputeh. One of the best looking Honda's.



orangputeh said:


> ...consider a used HS624 .we bought this 7 seasons ago for 500 and even though it is now 20 years ago , i hope you can see what great shape it is in.


----------



## orangputeh

jrom said:


> Great looking 624 there orangputeh. One of the best looking Honda's.


the last time i sold an old Honda , i wheeled this 624 out and asked guy "how old do you think this is?" he said , oh, a couple years.

when i told him it was 20 years old and that a Honda will last forever if you take care of it. He bought my other older Honda for asking price.


----------



## YSHSfan

RIT333 said:


> How to you handle the pulley diameter difference ? Sleeve, or new pulleys ?


New pulleys would be ideal. 
On the 24mm pulleys, they can be turned to 1" and the key way cut a little deeper. On the 20mm pulleys a thin shim may work.


----------



## jrom

A great transformation.

I think Honda shpuld develop a strong mark for their snow equipment. The automotive "H" you used is a good example. With all the inexpensive graphic design from overseas (like fiverr.com*) they should be able to come out on top :grin:

*Example: "I will design 3 premium logo within 24 hours...starting at $5"



JnC said:


> I did this machine a couple of years ago for a buddy, it was the cleanest rough looking HS624 we found back then, had a broken auger driveshaft due to seized augers. ...told him to keep it as back up as this little machine is unstoppable.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline

orangputeh said:


> With all the threads from new members asking about what machines they should get , I thought I would throw this out there.
> 
> For those people who are considering a honda but are afraid of the cost, consider a used HS624 .we bought this 7 seasons ago for 500 and even though it is now 20 years ago , i hope you can see what great shape it is in.
> 
> don't be fooled by the 6 horse motor. we live in big snow country ( over 500 inches last winter ) and this machine keeps up with the bigger blowers. it has a higher bucket than the 724 pictured next to it and works great even in 12-18 inches of snow.
> 
> it took a little longer to do the end of driveway berms and a couple more horses probably would have been nice but i have used 828's and 928's and really the difference is not much .
> 
> so if your budget is not 2500-3500 for a new hss honda , maybe a mid sized Honda like this will fill your needs.
> 
> another good thing is that these 624's are about 20 years old and in the spring or summer you can pick them up cheap and even pick up a good parts donor machine for 50-200 dollars.


Thank you. Can you put a light kit on a 624?


----------



## 140278

welcome to the SBF

i hope orang see's your post to this 2 year old thread, please post a newbie post in the new member area


----------



## orangputeh

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> i hope orang see's your post to this 2 year old thread, please post a newbie post in the new member area


stillsome good info on this old thread. i think new members find these at the end of other threads under "recommended"

hey , wish @YSHSfan would become active again.I learned a lot from him. does anyone know what became of him?


----------



## JnC

^^ Spoke to him a couple of days ago, he got married.

GAME OVER. 


J/K wish him nothing but the best, I have dealt with him a few times, class act for sure


----------



## orangputeh

JnC said:


> ^^ Spoke to him a couple of days ago, he got married.
> 
> GAME OVER.
> 
> 
> J/K wish him nothing but the best, I have dealt with him a few times, class act for sure


well, give him time.......he'll be back.....


----------

